# 189 Class visa :Applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I have included my fiancé as dependent she hasn't lived in another country apart from India. I have been in London for 9 Months. 

what should be the answer to this question ? does the application include the primary applicant or this question is only for dependent application ?

Thanks in Advance,
Prasha


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Guys please help


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Prasha, 

list all countries that either of you lived in, see this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-any-applicants-lived-country-other-than.html

Are you planning to include your fiancé in the 189 application? You must have proof that you lived together for at least one year in a de facto relationship to include her. See Fact Sheet 35. 

Cheers,
Monika


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Prasha,
> 
> list all countries that either of you lived in, see this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-any-applicants-lived-country-other-than.html
> 
> ...



Thanks Monika, when I posted the thread I was engaged. Got married yesterday


----------

